# Scorpion stings squirel



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Took this big guy on a mooch with my new scorpion shot placed right behind his eye blew his eye out a little yeah I'd say packs quit a sting this new scorp. 
Cheers


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice shot ! That sting gonna leave a scar ! 
Congratz on the new catty i like your other ones look better


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You have to love the Scorpion !


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

treefork said:


> You have to love the Scorpion !


Oh yeah wait till you see the next one


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Good kill! You keep buying good killing machines! Love this Skorpion!


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

How much cost this beauty?? How long you wait for it?

Thanks


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

slingshooterPT said:


> Good kill! You keep buying good killing machines! Love this Skorpion!


 thanks man


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

slingshooterPT said:


> How much cost this beauty?? How long you wait for it?
> Thanks


Pm me for info


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Man, at this rate there will not be a squirrel left anywhere in your state!!!!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Charles said:


> Man, at this rate there will not be a squirrel left anywhere in your state!!!!Cheers ... Charles


Believe me mr Charles I haven't even scratched the surface


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Good shot buddy!

Cheers!

Emitto.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Good shot with a nice looking slingshot.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

quartered, dredged in a mix of flour, corn meal, salt/pepper, fried with bacon. Ummmmmmmmmmmmmm..2nd best thing in the world is a well fried squirrel supper. Make gravy out of part of the grease and milk and toasted four...dribble that on some mashed 'taters, that's eatin'.

BTW nice shot! Looks like you're using TBG about 7/8" wide, respectable draw. The little guy didn't know what hit him. Bloodless shooting.

chuck


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> Took this big guy on a mooch with my new scorpion shot placed right behind his eye blew his eye out a little yeah I'd say packs quit a sting this new scorp.
> Cheers
> 
> 
> ...


"You'll take his eye out!" ; )

So far, so good with the Scorp - nice going - keep me posted, please.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Susi said:


> quartered, dredged in a mix of flour, corn meal, salt/pepper, fried with bacon. Ummmmmmmmmmmmmm..2nd best thing in the world is a well fried squirrel supper. Make gravy out of part of the grease and milk and toasted four...dribble that on some mashed 'taters, that's eatin'.
> 
> BTW nice shot! Looks like you're using TBG about 7/8" wide, respectable draw. The little guy didn't know what hit him. Bloodless shooting.
> 
> chuck


But quite high in cholesterol, so be careful.

Mike


----------



## Jbrizzle (Jun 7, 2013)

I have a beautiful custom G10 scorpion from bill Hayes I acquired second hand - the bands seem to slip often on the fork ties even when I wrap rubber round before laying the bands on so it's rubber on rubber. I am tying them tight too. Any tips??


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Dm with some pics I'm very interested to see what's happening


----------



## Jbrizzle (Jun 7, 2013)

Will do - I'm away for a few days over holidays but will when I'm back


----------



## Jbrizzle (Jun 7, 2013)

Funny enough the guy I bought it from experienced the same thing


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> Dm with some pics I'm very interested to see what's happening


Hello can I pm you I have a few questions about the scorpion?


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Yeah sure


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Says you can't recieve any new messages maybe clear your inbox.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

I emptied it out


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> I emptied it out


Okay I sent it


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Love that slingshot.


----------

